# How long can a deer hang after season



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I pass by a place everyday on the way to work that has had a deer hanging (same deer) since late November. It irratates me that this kind of waste is displayed publicly. Are there laws on the books to prevent this? Just wondering.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

it is the 22nd of january and you haven't even called a rapline to find out. :banghead3 one would think that if they thought it was a game law violation that call would have been made at least yesterday. just in case you cannot find the number here it is  1-800-292-7800


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> it is the 22nd of january and you haven't even called a rapline to find out. :banghead3 one would think that if they thought it was a game law violation that call would have been made at least yesterday. just in case you cannot find the number here it is  1-800-292-7800


.
If it IS legal why would I call. I am looking for an INFORMED Answer (from one of the CO's that frequent the site) before I do anything. Maybe the guy plans on feeding it to his dog I don't know. If he is not breaking the law why would I call? I can't find anything on it. If you are an expert in the area of Michigan game laws please feel free to answer. If not, please leave it to the experts. I have witnessed a lot of what I would consider "violations" that are perfectly legal according to the law.As the sticky says: If you have a opinion it goes in the "sound off" area


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Unfortunately, if it is properly tagged, I beleive it can hang there till it rots.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is strange....I would contact your local CO in there area to see what they think. Is it someone deer camp or residence? Pull up this link and you will find out who you can contact. Hope this helps.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-24666--,00.html


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

My opinion is just that, it is not an informed one, just a basic assumption.

As long as the deer is tagged properly I would think this animal is now this sportman's to do as he pleases with. 

Albeit a VERY POOR display of sportman's etiquette, I would imagine that he/she is within their legal rights to posses and process this animal as they please.

One thing is for sure, this person should never be referred to as a "sportsman" as this individual isn't displaying the qualities to earn this respected title. Just adding another bruise to an already blackened eye of the true "Sportsman"


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Called the Southfield DNR office today and was informed that it is legal ....quote " As long as it is properly tagged, and is hanging on the owners property, they may do whatever they want with it".


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I beleive the only "wanton Waste" laws in this state are pertaining to waterfowl.

Ganzer


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well with the warmer days we had. I am sure that meat is no good.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Overall legal although if it became a health issue the County or Community Health Dept might provide some assistance.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey BB, are you sure the deer is "Real'? There's a guy out this way that has a beautiful hand carved wooden deer hanging in a tree in his yard, its a way's off the road and unless you stop and put binocs on it, it looks like the real mccoy!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Um...have you noticed any signs of there being life in the house??


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

snowman11 said:


> Um...have you noticed any signs of there being life in the house??


Good point! He could have gave himself a heart attack dragging, and hanging the deer.:sad: bump bottum, I think you should go up to the door and knock. Check on the way incase it is in fact a wooden replica.

let us know.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I went by today there are fresh tire tracks in the snow from lastnight. Checked as best I could with binoculars from the road. It is real. Earlier in the season they had 7 or 8 hanging from the gazebo. This is the only one left. Burksee, If you are interested, it is in Milford on Commerce RD between Milford Rd.and Hickory ridge road on the north side of the road just out of town. White farm house, look on the gazebo ( white fencing in garden). I would feel awkward going to the door as the guy (according to the DNR) has the right to do whatever he wants with it and unfortunately he is within the law. Just a sad display, great ammunition for the anti's, and certainly a "black eye" for true sportsman that are in the area.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

That sux, I was hoping that it was going to turn out to be a wooden replica. It's frozen solid now, for sure, but as warm as it was a few weeks ago, I dunno. Some people do like to hang them for quite awhile, but I would guess that if a knife were put to it, there would be a green sheen to the color of the cut meat. If it still smells sweet, it may just be super-tenderized!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bumpbottom said:


> ...... I would feel awkward going to the door as the guy (according to the DNR) has the right ......


I would feel awkard too, unless I had a pretty good cover story. Perhaps you have a friend that could use such a deer as coyote bait and you could go to the door and ask if they would donate it for that type of use. You might get the story behind the deer that way. Yeah I know, I'm suggesting that you create a story to get some information and maybe get the deer taken down and disposed of to the back 40. Are you willing to take it down and dispose of it yourself ?

L & O


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

interesting, why don't you stop by and ask about it? could be the fellow came down ill, or even passed away and his wife is simply stuck with it not knowing what to do.


----------

